
Are there any rooms for new Web based applications? - rushenaly
I am wondering that is there anything left to built. 
Is it nonsense to built another CRM whereas Salesforce is alive or another project management tool despite the fact of Basecamp. 
What do you think about new opportunities?
======
demallien
Well, the nice thing about building a product when there is already one that
exists is that at least you know there is a market that is ready to pay for
the service. The bad thing of course is that if you can't bring some kind of
disruptive tech to the battle, the entrenched player is probably going to
stomp you. Start-ups win against entrenched players when they can move faster,
thanks to leveraging a new technology, whereas the older competitor continues
to lumber along using technology that was optimised for a time when hardware
or bandwidth or whatever was more expensive.

At any rate, I doubt that we have successfully filled the entire space of web
apps. As bandwidth becomes less of an issue for example, we should be able to
start doing video editing on line. Or how about a decent competitor to
Garageband? That doesn't exist online yet, and yet there isn't really any
reason that it couldn't be done right now.

